# HAPPY APRIL 20TH!



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i can't believe no one said this yet! heheh..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*


chic4pits said:



i can't believe no one said this yet! heheh..



Click to expand...

happy 420 to you too.. make sure you have party favors!     *


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

:cop::cop:happy holidays everyone:cop::cop:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Be safe and stay indoors!


----------



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

happy 420


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Four-Twenty :cheers:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

NEELA said:


> Be safe and stay indoors!


oh i will, i dont plain on moving off the sofa once i get home! or until the kids find me! they always ruin all the fun!! hehe..(joking guys!) love my kids to death...they come second only to God himself, but those with kids, yall know where i'm coming from.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

:woof::woof: Happy Holidays!!!!!:woof::woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> oh i will, i dont plain on moving off the sofa once i get home! or until the kids find me! they always ruin all the fun!! hehe..(joking guys!) love my kids to death...they come second only to God himself, but those with kids, yall know where i'm coming from.


hell most of my buddies are married with kids.. when we have get togethers jaime tells me " uh.. baby arent you glad we didnt rush things?" lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

You know I didn't even know what 420 was until we landed in amsterdam on 420 about 2 years ago. The locals were like, oh are here for 420? and I was like no whats that, I'm here for work lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> You know I didn't even know what 420 was until we landed in amsterdam on 420 about 2 years ago. The locals were like, oh are here for 420? and I was like no whats that, I'm here for work lol.


work? is that what you call it? hehehehe sorry i had to say that


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

It's my twin brothers birthday today too!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> work? is that what you call it? hehehehe sorry i had to say that


One of the guys I worked with bought shrooms that night, and smoked a bunch too, then he pooped himself, and tried to shower with his clothes on lol.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Daynes said:


> It's my twin brothers birthday today too!


wouldnt that make it your bday too?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Today is my sister's b-day!!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Well my brothers are twins I am the wise super smart sister.... that doesn't know how to punctuate properly sometimes.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Daynes said:


> Well my brothers are twins I am the wise super smart sister....


oooooo i get it


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> One of the guys I worked with bought shrooms that night, and smoked a bunch too, then he pooped himself, and tried to shower with his clothes on lol.


i wanna be on his level

lol


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Its a level out of this world. lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> One of the guys I worked with bought shrooms that night, and smoked a bunch too, then he pooped himself, and tried to shower with his clothes on lol.


Man if i had a dollar for everytime that happened to me.... LMFAO!!!!!

420.... Just another day for me now... Smoke weed everyday


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Man if i had a dollar for everytime that happened to me.... LMFAO!!!!!
> 
> 420.... Just another day for me now... Smoke weed everyday


One day I want to move to Amsterdam so I can do that too!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Lil Locz, do not read this thread! I repeat, do not read this thread.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Lil Locz, do not read this thread! I repeat, do not read this thread.


cops man cops!!! Put it out... Eat it... Wait, SMOKE IT! LOL


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy 4-20 yeah the kids are in bed now woohoo!!!!


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Man I got the munchies like a mofo time to go set up the gravity bong again:thumbsup:


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

touche subjuect 420 is with alot of people so i wasnt gonna say it but YEA!!!!
HAPPY 420 EVERYONE SMOKE ME A FEW AND YOU SMOKE A FEW FOR ME!

FA SHAW!!!!

P.S ONLY ONES I GOTTA WORRY ABOUT "RUIING" MY FUN IS THE DOGs THEY WILL TRY TO EAT MY SACK OR FATIE IF I LEAVE IT OUT!
my dogs are bigger users then i am !

damn scavenger smokers :roll:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had no idea that 4-20 was a day like that. 

My son was born on 4-20-1992. The best day of my life. I don't need anything to get me high in life, life its self is a high.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yay 420,you know whats up!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes I do 4-21. LOL


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

um wat is 420..lol..sorry but i feel like a complete fool asking this..but can someone tell me...wats everyone getting excited for??...lol...im from Kiwi Land aka new zealand lmao so i dont know...haha


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know the history or why it's this day, but it's a big pot smoking day.


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> I don't know the history or why it's this day, but it's a big pot smoking day.


are you for reals...:rofl::rofl:...well that would be mean as if i actually still smoked the green stuff..lol..this day would be just like a normal day for my partner..lol..hes like a pot smoking chimney...iv actually been the bad gf and told him to cut down to only 2 smokes a day...lol..


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

pitbull learner said:


> are you for reals...:rofl::rofl:...well that would be mean as if i actually still smoked the green stuff..lol..this day would be just like a normal day for my partner..lol..hes like a pot smoking chimney...iv actually been the bad gf and told him to cut down to only 2 smokes a day...lol..


EH, I've always been a firm believer that there are much worse vices, and smoking is fine if it's your thing and it doesn't interfere with work or other responsibilities. I know a lot of people who have great lives going to work, chilling with their friends and smoking. They don't have kids or big responsibilities, and they are probably the happiest people I know. But it's not for everyone. Just remember, a lot of people will close 1 door and open another, and not all habits are as harmless as pot, so when you tell him to cut down, just think about what he will fill his time with, I've seen a lot of people go down bad roads.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

It's really earth day...

I realize it's 4/21 and i wasnt around yesterday..Sully had his surgery.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Isn't Earth Day tomorrow?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

well they say this is earth week.

but here is a lil something about 4/20

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> EH, I've always been a firm believer that there are much worse vices, and smoking is fine if it's your thing and it doesn't interfere with work or other responsibilities. I know a lot of people who have great lives going to work, chilling with their friends and smoking. They don't have kids or big responsibilities, and they are probably the happiest people I know. But it's not for everyone. Just remember, a lot of people will close 1 door and open another, and not all habits are as harmless as pot, so when you tell him to cut down, just think about what he will fill his time with, I've seen a lot of people go down bad roads.


yep. i believe if it doesn't affect your responsibilities, then chief away... and you know what...

*MY 4:20 ROCKED!!!!*


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

4-21 chronic tardiness who's there


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

porter314 said:


> 4-21 chronic tardiness who's there


ME!!! cant forget to finish what you start lol


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

lol a lil known fact is that 4/20 is also hitlers birthday i wonder if he smoked pot?? probably not i bet if he did we could have all chilled and avoided some serious messed up shit. ooooo well imagine if the hole world smoked no war ever just pizza and cake for everyone


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> lol a lil known fact is that 4/20 is also hitlers birthday i wonder if he smoked pot?? probably not i bet if he did we could have all chilled and avoided some serious messed up shit. ooooo well imagine if the hole world smoked no war ever just pizza and cake for everyone


then itd be heart attacks and leaving cigarettes burning lol :cop:

but hey i agree EVERYONE should take a hit.. cuz theres nothing like something that comes from nature to calm your nerves! 

LMAO @ hitlers bday

but did you guys know that it was also the day Columbine went on?


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i dont understand? 
what you all celebrate?
what is 420? what that mean?
earth day? why i did not know about?
ok i go no tv channel and no radio... 
but ???


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

marijuana is illegal here in the US. The holiday wouldn't be announced on the TV nor Radio because of that. april 20th is a date that many people celebrate and smoke Marijuana.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

many people who are of the hippy era told me that gerry garcia from grateful dead always started his shows at that time, and everybody took it as a good time to smoke.

ive also heard that 4:20 pm is the national average for people to light up after work/school.

i love pot but damned if i didnt get charged 3 felonys for growing some funk in my closet last year. i still love to smoke, but i just got off supervised probation 4 days ago.

btw it was dropped to misdamenors(SP?) for just poss. and paraphenalia- guess the judge relized a strait a studnt and a very responsible individual. either way, court sucks!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

o, and it was senior skip day in high school lol


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

NEELA said:


> marijuana is illegal here in the US. The holiday wouldn't be announced on the TV nor Radio because of that. april 20th is a date that many people celebrate and smoke Marijuana.


ooo they announce it on tv and radio comedy central ran a stoner movie marathon on monday i believe they played half baked, how high and grandmas boy, and i herd happy 420 on every radio station monday both hip hop and rock stations


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

jeep lex said:


> ooo they announce it on tv and radio comedy central ran a stoner movie marathon on monday i believe they played half baked, how high and grandmas boy, and i herd happy 420 on every radio station monday both hip hop and rock stations


OooO I guess i was wrong lol. She's from another country so I don't think it would be announced there. I honestly didn't remember the holiday until around 5:30 lmao


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i didnt realize it till this post lol


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

ok.... so that day is not for me
i dont smoke cigs or drugs, no drink alcool (exept sometime socially) and no much eat meat..oh and i dont drink soda like 7up, pepsi, coka cola etc...

im a boring person hahahaha!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Feari-Neko said:


> ok.... so that day is not for me
> i dont smoke cigs or drugs, no drink alcool (exept sometime socially) and no much eat meat..oh and i dont drink soda like 7up, pepsi, coka cola etc...
> 
> im a boring person hahahaha!


nahh to each his own.. i mean i read the bucketlist thread and it seems like rock and roll is your addiction as music production is mine

good post tho.. sodas bad for us! :hammer:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> cops man cops!!! Put it out... Eat it... Wait, SMOKE IT! LOL


LMAO!! @ grizz... we love you locz! hehe...

i can't tell you how many times i've heard those excat words...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

frufru-dog said:


> touche subjuect 420 is with alot of people so i wasnt gonna say it but YEA!!!!
> HAPPY 420 EVERYONE SMOKE ME A FEW AND YOU SMOKE A FEW FOR ME!
> 
> FA SHAW!!!!
> ...


you know that's great stuff..happen a few time too..it sucks!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I had no idea that 4-20 was a day like that.
> 
> My son was born on 4-20-1992. The best day of my life. I don't need anything to get me high in life, life its self is a high.


that's sweet mik! my son was born on April fools! What's with these kids? uh? lol!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> nahh to each his own.. i mean i read the bucketlist thread and it seems like rock and roll is your addiction as music production is mine
> 
> good post tho.. sodas bad for us! :hammer:


yea dont feel bad ..my family and i dont drink the stuff, my kids think it's a treat to get a coke when they go to g'mas house! 
now, of corse, every morning i drink like 2 amp's and a cup of good ol' louisiana community coffee...(one of the stiffest drinks youll ever have) so i wonder if that cancles out the not drinking coke...? umm...hehe..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> yea dont feel bad ..my family and i dont drink the stuff, my kids think it's a treat to get a coke when they go to g'mas house!
> now, of corse, every morning i drink like 2 amp's and a cup of good ol' louisiana community coffee...(one of the stiffest drinks youll ever have) so i wonder if that cancles out the not drinking coke...? umm...hehe..


the 2 amps definitely does... i used to love energy drinks but that crap is worse for your kidneys than soda

lmao @ stiffest drink.. agreed


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

HAHA! I'm so late! Hope somebody burned one for me!! I'm 7 mos prego.. so I couldn't... at one time, I did smoke on a regular basis, but never let it interfere with work or paying bills or nothing. But, gotta make sure my baby is healthy, so had to drop the habit for a while. Happy Belated 420 to everybody who did it up the right way!! Those who burn regularly.. toke for me too, and think of me when you do it!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg I was laying in bed ont his day, I hurt my back, so I had the best reason to be smoking, this is a daily activity for me but I have never let it interfere with my daily life and my responsilbilites. I love pot. It is nautral and not harmful to you. I don't care what anyone says and I am with fru-fru dog on this, I can't leave mine out either, Phoenix WILL eat it. If I am smoking he will come over and get in your face and you just ask "wanna get high" and he will start licking the smoke from your nose, crazy dog. ok prolly TMI but this is the best day ever and I hope you all had a goodone.


----------

